# Hottentotta Thread



## Brian S (Jun 8, 2006)

Lets see your Hottentottas :} 

Hottentotta franzwerneri






Hottentotta hottentotta






Hottentotta jayakari salei


----------



## Prymal (Jun 8, 2006)

Brian,

As usual, great photos and some great species.

Take care...Luc


----------



## Brian S (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Luc,

Lets see some of yours


----------



## billopelma (Jun 8, 2006)

Hottentotta sp.?








Bill


----------



## Brian S (Jun 8, 2006)

I almost forgot about this one. This is a Hottentotta sp but not sure which it is. Its much smaller than H hottentotta. I think its gravid. I had a male and they mated while back


----------



## Ryan C. (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice scorp Brian. 
Maybe H. conspersus?


----------



## Ewok (Jun 9, 2006)

That Hottentotta jayakari salei sure is cool!


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 9, 2006)

Hottentotta sp.







Hottentotta Judacius







Brendan


----------



## Brian S (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice pics, keep em coming


----------



## Vincent (Jun 9, 2006)

here some of my hottentottas


----------



## Brian S (Jun 9, 2006)

They look really nice Vincent


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jun 9, 2006)

<edit> its time for hottentota species on my wish list hehehehe


----------



## Brian S (Jun 15, 2006)

Hottentotta judaicus


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 16, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Hottentotta judaicus


How you managed to get the picture of it in a calm pose is beyond me  Mine are psychotic


----------



## Brian S (Jun 16, 2006)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> How you managed to get the picture of it in a calm pose is beyond me  Mine are psychotic


LOL mine are too, that was the calm before the storm


----------



## pandinus (Jun 17, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> I almost forgot about this one. This is a Hottentotta sp but not sure which it is. Its much smaller than H hottentotta. I think its gravid. I had a male and they mated while back


Brian,
My guess is hottentotta polysticus.

no Hottentotta of my own yet, but one of my fav. genera of scorps. maybe i'll find some at arachnocon

Cheers, John


----------



## Prymal (Jun 17, 2006)

Pandinus,

I second that guess. I just got 5 specimens and while 2 are dark, 3 look just like the Hot in Brian's photo.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 18, 2006)

Barkscorpions said:
			
		

> Pandinus,
> 
> I second that guess. I just got 5 specimens and while 2 are dark, 3 look just like the Hot in Brian's photo.


Stop getting all the good scorps!!!


----------



## Brian S (Jul 7, 2006)

I am really fond of these black beautys. These are a "classic" species IMO.

Hottentotta judaicus











Hottentotta franzwerneri


----------



## PIter (Jul 8, 2006)

Where did you lucky ********* get those Hottentotta jayakari salei? I'm all green with envy.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 9, 2006)

Peter, I thought you went to the Middle East while back?


----------



## Michael (Jul 9, 2006)

from Afghanistan...Hottentotta alticola;P


----------



## konrad16660 (Jul 9, 2006)

where  do those  originate  from?


----------



## Brian S (Jul 9, 2006)

konrad16660 said:
			
		

> where  do those  originate  from?


H franzwerneri (Morocco)
H judaicus (Israel)
H jayakari (Oman)


----------



## Australis (Jul 10, 2006)

Will be getting some HOTtentotta trilineatus soon...
Any ideas what i shud do with them ?
Can i bunk them together ?

Lookin for more...anyone sellin HOTtentottas jayakari salei  ?


----------



## Brian S (Jul 10, 2006)

Australis said:
			
		

> Will be getting some HOTtentotta trilineatus soon...
> Any ideas what i shud do with them ?
> Can i bunk them together ?


1) keep in a desert type cage although this species may prefer it a bit moist at times. I'm not experienced with these so I am probably not the best one to answer this

2) If adult you can


----------



## PIter (Jul 11, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Peter, I thought you went to the Middle East while back?



The trip was canceled (didn't I tell you?) frankly I'm not to bothered, better scorpion-less and in one piece than not. :8o


----------



## darrelldlc (Jul 11, 2006)

here is a couple of mine
Hottentotta judaicus
Hottentotta franzwerneri
Hottentotta spp
Male/female H. judaicus


----------



## Brian S (Jul 19, 2006)

Hottentotta jayakari salei 0.1


----------



## Ythier (Jul 20, 2006)

Hottentotta caboverdensis


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jul 20, 2006)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hottentotta caboverdensis


Show off..............


----------



## Brian S (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Eric,
That is a beautiful scorp . Where is it native?


----------



## SOAD (Jul 20, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Hi Eric,
> That is a beautiful scorp . Where is it native?


they are from Cape Verde. eric posted an article about them sometime ago. they were suposed to be a subspecies of hotentota hotentota but Eric and Lourenço elevated them to a valid species... something like these i don't remeber very well. 

and Eric why i can't see any pictures of t.clathratus on your web site????????


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Eric, very nice Hotties, especially the H. caboverdensis.

David


----------



## SOAD (Jul 21, 2006)

is it parthenogentic like h.hotentota?


----------



## telow (Jul 21, 2006)

*heres a couple of mine*

ok heres a couple of mine ;P 

1st pic hottentotta minax - female #1
2nd pic hottentotta minax - female #2
3rd pic hottentotta minax - female #3
4th pic hottentotta judiacus - adult female #1
5th pic hottentotta judiacus - adult female #2


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jul 22, 2006)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hottentotta caboverdensis



thats jus way way way too nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very cool there... you have enought to breed those?


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice scorps there Telow!!

David


----------



## Ythier (Jul 24, 2006)

SOAD said:
			
		

> they are from Cape Verde. eric posted an article about them sometime ago. they were suposed to be a subspecies of hotentota hotentota but Eric and Lourenço elevated them to a valid species... something like these i don't remeber very well.


Hi,
It was not a subsecies of H.hottentotta because there was not any bibliography on this scorpion, it was never studied. The scorpion was described for the first time in our paper. However in the same paper H.hottentotta nigrocarinatus (Senegal), wich is closed to H.caboverdensis was elevated to valid species (H.nigrocarinatus), perhaps you talked about that.



			
				SOAD said:
			
		

> and Eric why i can't see any pictures of t.clathratus on your web site????????


Because I didn't have time to put my clathratus' photos online yet. I will do it this week-end, I have photos of about 10 new spp to include in the website :wall: 



			
				SOAD said:
			
		

> is it parthenogentic like h.hotentota?


yes it is  



			
				Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> thats jus way way way too nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very cool there... you have enought to breed those?


I bred it some years ago and I had hundreds of babies, but now all the specimens I had are fixed for the identification work. I trade some in the past so perhaps some are still alive. I will go in Cape Verde in a few months so I'll bring some.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 27, 2006)

Hottentotta polystictus






Hottentotta trilineatus


----------



## Brian S (Aug 28, 2006)

Hottentotta judaicus molt sequence


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Aug 29, 2006)

is that a dead or alive crix by the side hehe


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 29, 2006)

I wish I had some Hottentotta species to post pictures of, probably my favorite genus along with Parabuthus and Androctonus.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 29, 2006)

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> is that a dead or alive crix by the side hehe


hehe It killed that cricket a few days ago. I guess it just wanted to kill and not eat. I knew it wouldnt present a problem as dry as I am keeping it in there


----------



## Brian S (Sep 29, 2006)

Finally after a year I have babies. I have another that should drop anyday now as well

Hottentotta hottentotta with 1st instars


----------



## PIter (Sep 30, 2006)

It sure does remind me of V spinigerus with those stripes on the tail.


----------

